# “Feeding Smart” by Linda P. Case



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just saw this glowing review and am wondering if anyone here has read the book?









Feeding Smart-Book Review - The Other End of the Leash


Nutrionist Linda Case’s new book, Feeding Smart with the Science Dog, is great. Truly great. I wrote several other introductory sentences, deleted them all, and finally settled on the simplest and most accurate one. If you’re anything like me, and I know many of you are, and you want to feed...




www.patriciamcconnell.com


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

If Trisha likes it, it's worth reading!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I have it, but haven't read it yet. I really liked Dog Food Logic.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I made the mistake of getting the Kindle edition of Dog Food Logic, which made referencing tables and text at the same time nigh on impossible. I plan on getting a print copy of the new book, once it is available in the UK somewhere other than Amazon. I try to avoid Amazon, but may crack if other booksellers don't stock it soon!


----------

